# Piggy says



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Steroids have been tough on her girlish figure.









Two more weeks, and she can hopfully kick the roid habit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The vet had said she was going to stack on weight, and not to change her diet. It just kind of shocked me, at the amount she's gained so quickly. 

She does love treats, so those have changed. 
I'm baking a second batch of vegetable, fruit treats. As the first ones werea big hit.
First step.









Its just sweet patatoes, carrots, apples, blueberries, parsley, and bananas. With a little pumpkin add in this time. I bake them till soft, them mash all together. Then do small treat size to dehydrated.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ...
> Its just sweet patatoes, carrots, apples, blueberries, parsley, and bananas. With a little pumpkin add in this time. I bake them till soft, them mash all together. Then do small treat size to dehydrated.



Umm ... these are for _June_? They sound good enough that "people" might compete for them.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i would compete for them... lots of my favorites


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, its for June.
Whats funny is the twins like it.
I tell my daughter "Don't go around telling people, I give the boys dog treats."


----------

